# Spiders that don`t do it for you.



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Recently sold my Apophysis after three years as i just couldn`t warm to it. The only T i`ve ever sold.

Which ones leave you lot cold ?

G


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

POKIES ! ! ! ! !

Just cant stand the damm things ! ! ! !

Squish 'em all :devil:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm not too keen on strongly fossorial species like Haplopelma, Selenocosmia etc. I get fed up of looking at a tub of dirt after a while.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Blondis I'm afraid.

Too much leg and not enough bum. The balance looks all wrong.


----------



## Silk_Spinner (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't like H. maculatas - don't get me wrong, I think they are stunning to look at, gorgeous spiders, but I don't like working with them - they scare me. :blush:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Theraphosa spp. have never really been my cup of tea, but I can understand why people like them.

Poecilotheria are a beautiful genus, but extremely overdone ... everyone keeps them. Psalmopoeus on the other hand are highly underrated and IMO are far nicer looking arboreals.
-P


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

most brachys and pokies with only the odd exception.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Pokies I don't like them!


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

All pokies apart from regalis...
Thrixopelma...
Sing blue..
H.gigas is probably the worst for me.


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

Paul c 1 said:


> Theraphosa spp. have never really been my cup of tea, but I can understand why people like them.
> 
> Poecilotheria are a beautiful genus, but extremely overdone ... everyone keeps them. Psalmopoeus on the other hand are highly underrated and IMO are far nicer looking arboreals.
> -P


Paul Psalmopoeus is my favourite genus so I agree with you, everyone says that pokies are fast?.. wait till you see a P.cambridgei run at full speed...


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

true spiders they scare the crap out of me:blush:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

aaronsweeting said:


> Paul Psalmopoeus is my favourite genus so I agree with you, everyone says that pokies are fast?.. wait till you see a P.cambridgei run at full speed...


A bit OT, but I disagree. A rufilata will outrun a Psalmo anyday............and still not catch an H mac.


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

anything brown or black :lol2:


----------



## Fuzzmaster101 (May 26, 2010)

Three spiders I've sold to make space and because they weren't my cup of tea were a Chilobrachys huahini (beige and hidden in web all the time), an Aphonopelma seemani (really nervous and skittish) and Brachypelma boehmei (would not stop flicking hairs at even the slightest vibration, stunning to look at though).

Truth is I wouldn't have even got rid of any of these if it hadn't been for being in dire need of cutting back at one point.

I also got rid of a pet hole (Pterinochilus chordatus) in a swap deal with tenaciousace for an Aphonopelma sp. Guatamalan Blue just because he really wanted the chordatus and I didn't really care about it that much. The Aphono? skittish as hell and slightly aggressive!


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

grammys and most dawf species but i do admit i have a chili rose and a brazil black


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Lucky Eddie said:


> A bit OT, but I disagree. A rufilata will outrun a Psalmo anyday............and still not catch an H mac.


Try catching a Tapinauchenius gigas, now they're FAST!

Pokies, Grammies and Brachys don't float my boat.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Baboons, I have my King Baboon who I love to bits. But all the rest, if you have 1 you have them all. They are just a tub of dirt/webbing.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Blondis I'm afraid.
> 
> Too much leg and not enough bum. The balance looks all wrong.


my blondi girl had plenty of bum :lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm not a fan of Theraphosa - i appreciate them for what they are but mine have always just been tubs of dirt that eat lots.
Monocentropus - balfouri and lambertoni are not my cup of tea at all. I don't, and never have, seen the obsession!

Psalmopoeus, Brachypelma and Tapinauchenius are my favourite genus


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> A bit OT, but I disagree. A rufilata will outrun a Psalmo anyday............and still not catch an H mac.


Lol try a T.gigas which are thought to be the fastest tarantula in the hobby. They dont outrun they just teleport lol


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> my blondi girl had plenty of bum :lol2:
> 
> image


My T blondi female has an ass that big also he.. he..


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> my blondi girl had plenty of bum :lol2:
> 
> image


Is her name Debbie Harry?

It doesn't matter.........you will not convert me!


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

I hate curly hairs, boring pube hair spiders. Don't really like B.albiceps either. I don't really like spiders that are pet holes either, they're nice when you see them though.


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

> POKIES ! ! ! ! !
> 
> Just cant stand the damm things ! ! ! !
> 
> Squish 'em all :devil:


Never!!!!!!!!!! Pokies are ace and I really like mine. I see mine loads, even my _metallica _as it's shaded where she's kept. 

I've not got one of the big big T's yet as they don't float my boat but maybe one day I'll dip my toes and get one.


----------



## Fuzzmaster101 (May 26, 2010)

becky89 said:


> I hate curly hairs, boring pube hair spiders. Don't really like B.albiceps either. I don't really like spiders that are pet holes either, they're nice when you see them though.


 What's wrong with B.albiceps? I just got one, are they dull? They're certainly stunning to look at.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Avics do nothing for me


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Avics do nothing for me


They never used to for me either, but I'm starting to like them a little more, feisty little things. My little sling gave me a fright the other day, I turned my head to pick up some scissors, turned back around and it was off. :lol2:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Avics do nothing for me


 
so what was it you was thinking of putting in the exo again jake :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

What is this??


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

SteFANNY162 said:


> What is this??
> 
> image


It's a spider. :whistling2:


----------



## aurora24 (Jul 8, 2010)

SteFANNY162 said:


> What is this??
> 
> image


poss a native jumping spider :whistling2:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> my blondi girl had plenty of bum :lol2:
> 
> image



thats one stunning blondi:no1:


----------



## citizen_smithi (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll be honest and say simply slings! Not all slings, some are very active a and already colourful like the avics, but any pink bald tiny things that cave up for weeks on end and are too small to easily move about etc, just a hassle for me and that's not what I got into T's for. I got into them because they're big beautiful spiders, so why get a tiny pink bald thing instead right?

I still keep larger slings so I can see them get they're colours and become the spiders I adore, but never buy anything that can only measure in mm or cm max if I can help it, unless it's a fast grower.

Also not a huge fan of some angry old worlds - I like them to be impressed by but for example H lividum - lovely, but hide forever and hate all other life. The spider shop even described their disposition as "Pure Evil" once, and they're selling them!! :gasp: My uncle had one, proved it credentials every day - feeding time could sometimes be a test of the wits!!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

SteFANNY162 said:


> What is this??
> 
> image


A Crab spider I think


----------



## citizen_smithi (Jul 11, 2008)

Biggys said:


> A Crab spider I think



Yes it is! I had one in my fflat the other week, and it was properly :censor:ed of too, chucking it's legs up to the sky and leaning every which way, was very cute coming from such a tiny little thing :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

citizen_smithi said:


> Yes it is! I had one in my fflat the other week, and it was properly :censor:ed of too, chucking it's legs up to the sky and leaning every which way, was very cute coming from such a tiny little thing :2thumb:


Aww :flrt:

Did you keep it, they are so cute :mf_dribble:



I'm trying to find some do set up a small tank for with a fake plant it, they are really cool little things, wait on the pedals then jump on their pray, like tiny ninjas :lol2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

SteFANNY162 said:


> What is this??
> 
> image


Hard to say but my guess would be a green orb weaver _Araniella cucurbitina_ out of it's web.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Oderus said:


> Hard to say but my guess would be a green orb weaver _Araniella cucurbitina_ out of it's web.


Dam your good from that image hehehe I recon opisthographa but some would say it's all in the palps lolol


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> Dam your good from that image hehehe I recon opisthographa but some would say it's all in the palps lolol


Damn right im good like the Duke nukem of spiders I am :lol2: yes your right looks male too.


----------



## Josh R (Jan 14, 2008)

Just hate this one:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

chilie roses ,brachys ,curly hairs ,yawn sssssss soooooooooo boring ,my haplopelmas are out all day ,just set them up right ,and for speed ,my holconia immanis ,australian huntsman ,done the 100 metre sprint ,whils all the pokies,tapi,s ,h. mac were still putting there running shoes on :gasp:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Fuzzmaster101 said:


> What's wrong with B.albiceps? I just got one, are they dull? They're certainly stunning to look at.


I just don't like them really, find them a bit boring, they're alright to look at just not my cup of tea


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

becky89 said:


> I just don't like them really, find them a bit boring, they're alright to look at just not my cup of tea


I actually really like the 'albiceps', I have adults of most Brachypelma spp., and IME I couldn't single it out as being particularly different in behaviour to any of the other brachy's.
-P


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Albiceps are Beautiful spiders imo but each to there own good job we have differant tastes or it would be well boring. 

I detest, all Pokies and Haplopelma Sp's.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> I actually really like the 'albiceps', I have adults of most Brachypelma spp., and IME I couldn't single it out as being particularly different in behaviour to any of the other brachy's.
> -P


Ah sorry I didn't really word it properly, was in a rush and didn't have time to check it made sense lol. I suppose what I mean really is it doesn't excite me when I look at it, just find it kind of boring if that makes sense?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I have a slight problem with sing blues lol. This originated when Pete poked one out its hide and it came flying out and narrowly missed me lol


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Chile Bloody Roses.


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

north american and most south american T's... the just dont do any thing for me... saying that i am more of an old world fan. but that doesnt mean i dont like some S. americans like the hatian brown, orange tree spider and the goliath bird eater...


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

All of them....bloody hate the things :whistling2:



:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Pokies, Grammies and Brachys don't tickle my pickle.

I'm all for burrowing baboons.


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

b. albopilosum
g. rosea
never owned a curly, had a rosea when i was about 9 and it was awesome at first, to a 9 year old, then the realisation that it doesnt really do............anything, began to set in. and the fact it was dull ash grey just went further against it. i love and respect every living t, just that, some dont really fascinate me as much as others. my fave is probs our p. subfusca, totally astoundingly awesome t,


----------



## Leanne47 (Mar 24, 2009)

T.okerti
N.chromatus

Very skittish and constantly flicking hairs with virtually no provocation (e.g just opening the tank to drop in food and water is enough to send mine into a complete panic).


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> It's a spider. :whistling2:


nah, who'da thunk?:gasp:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Aphonopelma
Euathlus
Grammostola


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

Any of the "white knee's" N.chromatus, A.genic, N.coloratovillosus 

They do nothing for me : victory:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

empirecook said:


> Pokies, Grammies and Brachys don't tickle my pickle.
> 
> I'm all for burrowing baboons.


Oi! You leave my pokies alone :Na_Na_Na_Na:


dragon's den said:


> b. albopilosum
> g. rosea
> never owned a curly, had a rosea when i was about 9 and it was awesome at first, to a 9 year old, then the realisation that it doesnt really do............anything, began to set in. and the fact it was dull ash grey just went further against it. i love and respect every living t, just that, some dont really fascinate me as much as others. my fave is probs our p. subfusca, totally astoundingly awesome t,


Woo! Not just me <3


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

i like all T's but i prefer old world species over new world species (not including the goliath bird eater or the hatian brown)
also i dont like it when people say you have to start off with a red knee or a chile rose! how can you gain experience if the spider you keep doesnt do any thing? i started of with a cameroonian red baboon... the guy in the shop said that they are easy to keep just dont handle them, this is true :2thumb: sadly that particular one died as a result of DKS but i purchested another last saturday and she has settled in fine :mrgreen:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Lukethegecko said:


> i like all T's but i prefer old world species over new world species (not including the goliath bird eater or the hatian brown)
> also i dont like it when people say you have to start off with a red knee or a chile rose! how can you gain experience if the spider you keep doesnt do any thing? i started of with a cameroonian red baboon... the guy in the shop said that they are easy to keep just dont handle them, this is true :2thumb: sadly that particular one died as a result of DKS but i purchested another last saturday and she has settled in fine :mrgreen:


I think you can gain a lot of experience, you can learn how to do maintenance in a calmer environment, learn the particular needs tarantulas have, also some basic behaviour e.g threat pose. Plus much more...

I also think my new worlds do a lot, they are always moving about, changing their burrows, patrolling their tub. They do as much as any other tarantula...


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm not keen on the ones with big flat carapaces and very short very velvety (if velvety is the opposite of "fluffy") hair. Which probably puts me with those who aren't keen on Theraphosa  H lividum, for the same reason; Selenocosmiae, sort of.
And horned baboons are just _wrong._


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

ducks said:


> I'm not keen on the ones with big flat carapaces and *very short very velvety (if velvety is the opposite of "fluffy") hair.* Which probably puts me with those who aren't keen on Theraphosa  H lividum, for the same reason; Selenocosmiae, sort of.
> And *horned baboons are just *_*wrong*._


You sir are just wrong.....


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

often!
and it's Miss :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

ducks said:


> often!
> and it's Miss :whistling2:


Looks like a I am just wrong :lol2:


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

t blondie , pokies , ow , salmon pinks , true spiders .. all just don't do it for me I have looked and get bored after two minutes.
So that's my lot I'd not stay away from.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I have to admit at first I really did not like burrowers but of late have got quite accustomed to them now.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

The only T's I don't care for at all are the South American 'Goliaths' . They aren't that interesting to look at and I see no point in going near those nasty hairs just to so I can say I've got one of the biggest T's . 

The only 'Goliath' I'm interested in is my Queensland Goliath , but wouldn't say no to a Chicken Eating Spider or 5 . :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

baboon's

as nice as they are, they are goddamn pet holes.
luckily my P. chordatus has it's burrow at the edge of the viv, i can see it :0


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

True spiders- they are best as British and in my garden not in my house; and B albiceps - I don't like the pale carapace, it just doesn't seem to go with the rest of it to me.


----------



## dazzer2 (Mar 31, 2010)

Graylord said:


> Recently sold my Apophysis after three years as i just couldn`t warm to it. The only T i`ve ever sold.
> 
> Which ones leave you lot cold ?
> 
> G


 and greatly aprieciated top T from top bloke:no1:
sorry to divert from subject...
my least favourite is chilli's kate moss eats more frequent .....
dazzer:2thumb:


----------



## solifugid (Jun 4, 2011)

i love all t's their all beautiful


----------



## FOREST FLOOR (Nov 3, 2009)

Aboreal spiders in general never appealed to me, for 20 years I only kept terrestrial. However, I recently got a few irmina, cambridgei & violaceopes to try and convert myself!


----------

